# Event ID 3006; 3007; 10021; 2001; 2001



## DerEherneRächer (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello there,
been having problems with my PC freezing with looping sound sound relatively often. Looked at the windows event viewer, and under application, there are always the same 5 errors roughly at the time a freeze happens: 3006; 3007; 10021; 2001; 2001.









Here are the error IDs and their respective descriptions (since my Event Viewer is in german, I tried to find the english translations):

*Error ID 3006 - Source : Search
Performance monitoring for the Gatherer service cannot be initialized, because the counters are not loaded or the shared memory object cannot be opened. This only affects availability of the perfmon counters. Rebooting the system may fix the problem

Error ID 3007 - Source : Search
Performance monitoring cannot be initialized for the gatherer object, because the counters are not loaded or the shared memory object cannot be opened. This only affects availability of the perfmon counters. Restart the computer.

Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Error ID 10021 - Source : Search * (couldn't find this one in english, so I roughly translated it)

*The WSearchIdxPi performance counter registration information for instance could not be obtained because of the following error: The process was completed successfully. 0x0.

Error ID 2001 - Source : Usbperf
Unable to read the "First Counter" value under the usbperf\Performance Key. Status codes returned in data.*

Any idea if these errors might be responsible for the freezes and how to fix them? 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run:
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth: then run sfc /scannow.


----------



## DerEherneRächer (Jul 30, 2021)

Corday said:


> Run:
> DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth: then run sfc /scannow.


Okay, I ran both processes and it found and repaired some broken files. Hope this fixed it, will reply to this thread again if the errors happen nonetheless.


----------



## DerEherneRächer (Jul 30, 2021)

Corday said:


> Run:
> DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth: then run sfc /scannow.


Welp, my Pc froze again and the same errors appeared. Decided to run DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth and sfc /scannow again and this time it told me it found some broken files, but couldn't repair some of them. Any idea what I should do now?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you know how, do a Repair Install. If not, post back.


----------



## DerEherneRächer (Jul 30, 2021)

Corday said:


> If you know how, do a Repair Install. If not, post back.


Don't know how to do a repair install. Would be appreciated if you could help me with that.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Here you go:









Repair Install Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade


How to Do a Repair Install of Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade




www.tenforums.com


----------



## DerEherneRächer (Jul 30, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help! Did the Repair Install without any problems. Hope this finally fixed the issue.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to hear.  Got my fingers crossed the problem is resolved.


----------

